# Why has youtube videos quit working?



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

For 2 days now I can't watch youtube videos. They won't work whether I try to open them off of a forum or the youtube site. I get a message that an error has occurred and to try again later. Thanks.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

worked for me today!:shrug:


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Poppy

I can't answer, but...

Most of the time, I use Apple's Safari Browser. This past week l have not been able to load videos unless I switch to Firefox or Chrome.

My Mac O/S is WAY out of date, and that may be MY problem.


YouTube vids embedded on Facebook threads are not loading well either.

Just thought I'd let you know you aren't alone.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Rick said:


> Poppy
> 
> I can't answer, but...
> 
> ...


I have a iMac and of course I am using Safari, and never have had a problem with youtube, and I use YouTube A LOT~! I mean a lot as listening to music sometimes as much as 3 hours at a time.
The latest version of Safari is: 5.1.7
Ya Mac is now at OS X version Lion.
And this month a new version comes out called, "Mountain Lion"


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

poppy said:


> For 2 days now I can't watch youtube videos. They won't work whether I try to open them off of a forum or the youtube site. I get a message that an error has occurred and to try again later. Thanks.


While you haven't been specific about the error, playing youtube clips depends on the Flash player plugin working properly. If you are using Internet Explorer, try installing Firefox and see it it works. If you are using some other browser, try Internet Explorer.

If the Flash player plugin isn't installed in your browser, you normally get a prompt to install it the first time you visit youtube and try to play a clip.

******
Check your Add-ons for the Flash plugin to verify that it's installed & enabled.

FIREFOX -- Click the Tools drop-down menu and select Add-ons. Select Plugins from the menu on the left, then scroll down to Shockwave Flash.

IE -- Click the Tools drop-down menu and select Manage Add-ons. Select Toolbars and Extensions from the menu on the left, then look under Adobe Systems Incorporated for Shockwave Flash Object.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

arabian knight said:


> I have a iMac and of course I am using Safari, and never have had a problem with youtube, and I use YouTube A LOT~! I mean a lot as listening to music sometimes as much as 3 hours at a time.
> The latest version of Safari is: 5.1.7
> Ya Mac is now at OS X version Lion.
> And this month a new version comes out called, "Mountain Lion"


I am using SAF 4.0.2 Mac is OSX 10.5.8

I have ignored updates due to my low electric availability and data is slow. I'm checking for latest update list now - 5.0.6

I guess I'll see how long it takes to load!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Well that fast (10 minutes) I got the Safari browser up to 5.0.6 - the latest my OSX can handle, I guess.

Full version of GMail will load now (not JUST HTML).

The you tube works like a snap too.

Thanks AK.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Rick said:


> I am using SAF 4.0.2 * Mac is OSX 10.5.8*
> 
> I have ignored updates due to my low electric availability and data is slow. I'm checking for latest update list now - 5.0.6
> 
> I guess I'll see how long it takes to load!


Ya that is what this iMac started with, Leopard. 
Since then 
Snow Leopard
Lion
coming this month
Mountain Lion.
And from Lion on due to your slow data etc.
it maybe pretty difficult to Move up to any OS other then moving to Snow Leopard of which you can do by buying a CD.
But Lion
and now Mountain Lion.
ONLY can be ordered from iStore.~!
In other wards, you MUST Download the version from the internet.~!1
Took me 4 hours at 3Mbps DSL speed. to move up to Lion~! I am at 6Mbps now DSL speed so now I will see how long THAT ONE will take me to download. LOL
You can not order the CD anymore to upgrade.
That is also coming to a PC to you people in the future as well. Only upgrading from the internet, no CDs to order then put it on.


----------

